# Gleaning tablets



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi

I have 8 tubs of Puly Caff cleanig tablets 100 x 1 grm at £8.00 per tub plus £1.50 postage if anyones interested. let me know.


----------



## bash787 (Feb 2, 2011)

Are these suitable for any machine?


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi sorry for the delay in replying I've been on holiday.

Yes they are suitable for any machine especialy small bean to cup as they are 1 gram larger machines wuill need to use 2 at a time, you can also place them in blanking handle for cleaning standard group heads but powder is better, I have some if you are interested.

Thanks Grumpy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whats a blanking handle? Do you mean a blind basket?


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes

A blanking handle is just a portafilter with a blanking plate or blind basket.

I did advise my customers to always keep a handle as a cleaning handle as it is a problem for staff to keep changing the basket to clean the machine.


----------

